# 8N Project



## Otto's8N (Aug 27, 2010)

Here is my verison of the thermostat in the hose. I was needing a thermostat for my 8N until I saw the price of what several people wanted for one. So since I have a machine shop I decided to see if I could come up with a version of my own. Since I could buy a car thermostat for $7.00 that is what I decided to use. I hope when I install it that it will work as good as the original one.
I guess that I am CHEAP.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Otto's8N said:


> I guess that I am CHEAP.


.....And the problem with that is.....?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Great piece. How much would it cost to build more?


----------



## Otto's8N (Aug 27, 2010)

This thermostat housing I made is a proto type. I made it out of a piece of Hot Roll round bar steel that was left over from another job I finished.
I am going to make one I want for my 8N would be made of 6061 T-6 aluminum. It would be about 40% lighter than the steel.
I will let everyone know how it turns out and how much it costs to do it.


----------



## Otto's8N (Aug 27, 2010)

Well here it is at last. I made this In Hose Thermostat Housing out of aluminum, a lot better than the proto type I made earlier.
With material, labor it cost $35.00 but at least if I want to change it to run a little hotter or if the tractor over heats, I can just go to my auto parts store and get a thermostat for $7.00.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Are you taking orders? I think I would like to have one.


----------



## Otto's8N (Aug 27, 2010)

_Sent you a private message_


----------

